# M/care plans



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Since the date(s) to switch over (change) are now between Oct 15 and Dec 7 I was wondering if anyone is happy with their plan, just looking to switch, or maybe cursing about what they have and will be changing?
I (and the wife) have a BCBS PPO not really happy with it but don't really see anything else that is any cheaper/better - not yet anyway. Will be attending an "up-date members" meeting Tues night to see what changes (other than price) the current plan is offering.
Anyone know of something better that may be offered?


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

My wife will turn 65 this month and I am 65 now.
We just signed up for Plan F insurance. For us both I believe the cost is $204 a month. We both have Medicare plans A&B. All plan F are required to be the same no matter who offers it. Some may require you answer some medical questions but some don't.
We have the Humana/Walmart prescription insurance. The cost of that is $30 a month.
I have had the Plan F for about a year but am changing to the same carrier as the wife, cheaper for us both. 
I had to have hernia surgery this spring. Total cost was about $15000.00. Out of pocket cost was $0.00. What medicare didn't pay Plan F covered.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

This is where I'm have some concern - I am currently paying $73 each (wife & I) a month with co-pays for in effect 2 annual physicals and 2 meds. Which I thought to be somewhat expensive for what we were getting.
That was till this past Spring when the wife had to go for cemo and rad treatments needless to say the co-pays of 3 doctors, added tests, x-rays, etc ran over $3000 and we aren't done yet....... There is a $3500 co-pay cap which we just may hit shortly. 
As a side note: From the statments we gotten to date, the insurance has paid just over $44K so far.........
So I'm sorta debating on whether a plan like you have might be worth changing to just in case. Is the added cost worth it???????


----------



## lostspring (Jun 29, 2007)

The cost was worth it for us. We have been when you are now. I was working then and had insurance at work but still had to come up with the copay. That was awhile ago and before we had medicare.
Talk with an independant insurance agent about plan F. All the plans are the same but different companies have different pricing. Blue Cross/Blue Shield I believe was more expensive but I don't believe that they asked any medical questions.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Currently with a UnitedHealthCare HMO and not happy. They have entirely too much influence in this town. My intent is to change to a Humana HMO during the open enrollment period.

PS - I did the dirty deed today. Her policy will switch to Humana January 1.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, went to the meeting last night, our current plan is going down to $40 a month but co-pays are increasing by $5 each with a few other minor changes; increased fees mostly. The plan with lower co-pays would cost me $7 more a month but co-pays are $5 less then what I pay now and have some other bennies soooooo think I (opps, we) may be having our insurance costs go up by $7-$14 dependent on just wife or both of us switch to the other plan.

Lostspring - I did ask about a plan such as yours; the one offered locally by BCBS costs $207 a month without prescription drug coverage.... not sure I really want to lay out that much money at the moment; plus the cost of a drug plan. 
Although there is the option of being able to change over to that type plan later on; but the drug coverage could be a problem. The presenter last night wasn't to sure about if it could be gotten during the year - other than change overtime. 

As a correction BCBS has laid out in excess of $55K (so far) not the $44K mentioned before. The$44K only covered the cemo and rad, not the operation, x-rays, and some other tests. Oh well I'm sure the paperwork of who paid what (or not) will keep rolling in for another couple of months...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Micheal said:


> I did ask about a plan such as yours; the one offered locally by BCBS costs $207 a month without prescription drug coverage.... not sure I really want to lay out that much money at the moment; plus the cost of a drug plan.


It might be worth it for you to relocate. There are lots of areas of the country where you can convert Medicare to a comprehensive HMO with no drug plan, and the premium is $0 (you still need to pay the Part B premium). For example, you have several "free" HMOs to chose from in Las Vegas.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Nevada, sorry other than the 5 years in the military I''m central NYer; born, raised, and living all within a 15 mile area. Besides family being local, I could never afford to re-buy all that I have accumulated over the years...........
Sooo I'm stuck with any and all plans that are county (not state) approved.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..................I study the Advantage plans published info every day , but they haven't published their free health benefits , yet ! I know Humana will cover a health club membership too some amount , so I'm hoping too get my $32 a month YMCA membership covered , but I'm wanting to enroll in a PPO because of the ability too choose my doctors . I'm almost ready to call a free advisor because there is just Too much info available for me to assimilate when all the variables are factored in . , fordy:cowboy:


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

We have Plan F with Blue Shield. It costs us 172$ a month. Well worth it for us as DH has health issues.There was no medical questions to answer and we get to choose doctors and don't have to get referals to see his specialists. We are very happy with it.


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

I plead ignorant What is a plan F??
Steve
going down that same road


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I do not know what F is either.

I have to switch plans and only one in the county I will move too. No choice. One I am on Humana does not do that county. As medicare plan they have to take you. I have choice of two plans. Cheaper one and higher priced one. I will be limited to their doctors and hospitals and such. But checking up ones I go to are on the list. And where going the doctors there and hospital on the list. So do I take the cheaper plan or the better plan. Money is the thing. Got to make up my mind and get the check in and the form. Good in county I am in right now and Colorado. I would go on Jan 1st. I am leaning towards the better one. I do not need referals . Drug store in the other town is okay. My doctor will cooperate with the medical in that town. I have been checking this that and the other.

Humana did not charge any extra when I signed up. The couple years started charging more and other company that was here did not charge extra and they are no longer here at all. Humana moved out of the county where I will move to be by son. So at 80 I am having to make changes because of moving. One going to in Colorado plan. Medicare seems to be only plan that is all over. If I go out side of Colorado or out of thet doctors/hospitals then I would on medicare only on this plan. Least way I read it. I would be on Rocky Mountain Medicare.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

Sorry it took so long to see this. Plan F is just one of the medigap plan options. Each plan has a letter assigned to it. The Regence Blueshield plans offered are A,C,F and K. Each has different coverage and different costs and copays. You just choose the plan that suits you best. The plans are basically the same from each insurer. You can get info on different plans from any health insurance company. They'll send you a book that explains everything If you are nearing retirement age you'll probably be inundated with them. You can also get help in sorting through plans. My MIL got help with hers from senior services in our county.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Colorado said:


> I do not know what F is either.
> 
> I have to switch plans and only one in the county I will move too. No choice. One I am on Humana does not do that county. As medicare plan they have to take you. I have choice of two plans. Cheaper one and higher priced one. I will be limited to their doctors and hospitals and such. But checking up ones I go to are on the list. And where going the doctors there and hospital on the list. So do I take the cheaper plan or the better plan. Money is the thing. Got to make up my mind and get the check in and the form. Good in county I am in right now and Colorado. I would go on Jan 1st. I am leaning towards the better one. I do not need referals . Drug store in the other town is okay. My doctor will cooperate with the medical in that town. I have been checking this that and the other.
> 
> Humana did not charge any extra when I signed up. The couple years started charging more and other company that was here did not charge extra and they are no longer here at all. Humana moved out of the county where I will move to be by son. So at 80 I am having to make changes because of moving. One going to in Colorado plan. Medicare seems to be only plan that is all over. If I go out side of Colorado or out of thet doctors/hospitals then I would on medicare only on this plan. Least way I read it. I would be on Rocky Mountain Medicare.


...................If you qualify for Plan F , i.e. you don't have end stage renal disease , ALL---100% of a person's medical costs will be covered by either medicare OR the supplemental policy ! So , there are (3) payouts incurred with Plan F , (1) Your part B premium , around $100 or so , (2)Your Supplemental Policy will vary but lets say $150 a month , and finally (3) a Prescription Drug plan around $30 amonth ! So , total cost , per month , of $100 + $150 + $30 = a total of $280 a month . This will be your total out of pocket cost regardless of the bills you will incurr for any kind of medical treatment . 
...................One cavet , IF a person was to require longterm care in a nursing home , I'm not sure IF Plan F would continue too cover all medical costs . , fordy:whistlin:


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I was looking at Mutual of Omaha's plan G. It is the same as plan F but with a $140 deductable. If you do the math, I think that plan G will save you about $260 per year in premuims over Plan F, so you would come out about $120 a year ahead of the cost for Plan F.


----------

